# 66 Lemans....the "PONTIAC"piece between the tail lights??????



## 66tri-power (Sep 24, 2007)

*66 Lemans....the "PONTIAC" aluminum molding piece between the tail lights??????*

What the heck is that long molding piece that goes the entire way accross the trunk between the tail lights that says "pontiac"????? Thanks!


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

66tri-power said:


> What the heck is that long molding piece that goes the entire way accross the trunk between the tail lights that says "pontiac"????? Thanks!


I think you are refering to the "tail panel."


Russ


----------



## 66tri-power (Sep 24, 2007)

it's this piece










I think this piece actually goes on the tail panel.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

66tri-power said:


> it's this piece
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that's the piece I was thinking of. That would be the tail panel trim.

Are you trying to locate one?

Russ


----------



## 66tri-power (Sep 24, 2007)

No...I'm parting out a 66 lemans and I don't know how to list some of these things on eBay. Thanks!!!!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I need some parts for a hardtop 66, is your car a convertible?


----------



## 66tri-power (Sep 24, 2007)

No....it's a hardtop. Here are a couple of pics but the grill and header panel are gone.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I need the beltline reveal molding which seems to be missing from your car, was this car an A/C car? if not, I also need the vent housings behind the kick panels. How much?

Thanks,


----------



## 66tri-power (Sep 24, 2007)

I have TONS of moldings in the trunk of the car. I don't know what a beltline molding is and the car was not an A/C car. I would have to check on the vent housings condition.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The beltline molding is located on top of the door by the window and on the quarter by the window. It is on the exterior and consist of 4 pieces. 

Thanks


----------



## 66tri-power (Sep 24, 2007)

By golly....I do have all 4 of those pieces and they, at first glance, don't seem to be bent. They are driver quality. Not for Barrett Jackson. I have know idea what a fair price is but I can send you a pic.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

PM sent!


----------



## Phillip Todd (Feb 18, 2011)

does anyone reproduce the tail panel molding for a 1965 gto


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Phillip Todd said:


> does anyone reproduce the tail panel molding for a 1965 gto


Ames put it in the new catalog with a ETA still unknown so they are working on it. Still saids to inquire..


----------



## Phillip Todd (Feb 18, 2011)

does any one have a decent 65 gto tail panel molding for sale


----------

